# Material for easy hooves?



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Hey all, man it's gone quickly this year!

I'm making a demon costume this year and, for once, it's all starting to come together. I've started making some goat-like hooves for myself. They add about 6 inches to my height and make my legs look like they have an extra ankle. I'll have to take pics at some point to explain what I mean properly.

Now I need something to make the actual hooves from. At the moment, I'm thinking cardboard covered with foam, with a layer of papermache and black spray paint. It doesn't have to look amazing because it's gonna be dark when I wear it. And it pretty much needs to be cheap and easy to make because I'm dirt poor and work four hundred million hours a week to try and combat the first problem!

I need your collective genius. Any ideas?


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

a nice shiny hoof appearance can be done with coating anything with hot glue nice and smooth and then paint it black. that's how i did mine.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Depending on how big you want the hooves to be, you could find some black PVC plumbing pipe in 2.5" to 4" outside diameter. Draw the shape you want and cut it into a cylinder with an angled bottom, then saw the back open for fitting as needed. You could make cloven hooves this way too.

Another way would be to make the hooves from cardboard, get them to the shape you want, then apply black electrical tape aligned vertically. The edges of the tape will resemble the striations from the growth of the hoof, like the lines on fingernails. The tape will be somewhat glossy if that's the finish you want. 

Good luck with it. I've been mulling over hoof ideas for one of the actors at my haunt to go with his demon costume, I'd love to know what works best for you.

Xdmray- How did you get the hot glue smooth like that?


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

laid it flat and used a heat gun. i forgot to mention heat gun.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the idea's guys. I love the thought of using plastic pipe. It took a second to wrap my brain around it but I think that would work. I still need to go to B&Q (english hardware store) and get some last things, so I'll have a look while I'm there at the plumbing bits. It's been far too long since I bought some PVC pipe anyway 

xdmray, those hooves look great! I'll give that a try if I can't find the pipe.

edit:
Not sure if it's the right size, but I bet something like this would be perfect with the aid of a hacksaw :devil:


----------

